# Drei ungewöhnliche CPU-Kühl-Ideen



## werrek (5. Dezember 2013)

*Drei ungewöhnliche CPU-Kühl-Ideen*

Hi, 3 ungewöhnliche Kühl-Ideen, die mir in den Sinn gekommen sind:

*1*: 
Ihr kennt ja bestimmt die Ölkühlung, wo die Hardware einfach in nem Ölbehälter schwimmt. Wäre es nicht sinnvoll, einfach nur den CPU damit zu kühlen? Man könnte eine Röhre um den CPU auf dem Mainboard anbringen (komplett dicht), wo man Öl reinkippt, die abgeleitete Wärme die ja dann nach oben steigt wird dann durch einen Lüfter aus dem Gehäuse geblasen. So entsteht keine oder fast keine interne Gehäusewärme und man muss nicht durch irgendeine schleimige ..... tauchen um Bauteile auszutauschen (außer CPU). Was haltet ihr davon? Wäre realisierbar und sollte eig funzen.

*Vorteile*:
- kühleres Gehäuseklima
- kühle CPU (Temps like Wakü oder besser)
- kein klebriges Rumgematschte außer bei CPU-Angelegenheiten

*2*:
Ihr kennt ja bestimmt diese Eissprays (vom Sport). Davon gibt es welche, deren Flüssigkeit nicht leitet. Welche weiß ich nicht mehr genau. Dann könnte man doch genau wie bei der Ölidee eine Röhre über dem CPU platzieren, dort eins der nicht leitenden Eissprays mit der Düse nach unten platzieren und einen elektronisch gesteuerten Mechanismus installieren (ans MB angeschlossen), der das Spray alle paar Sekunden betätigt, sodass der CPU damit eingesprüht wird und einfriert. Man müsste nur rausfinden, nach wievielen Sekunden die kühlende Wirkung des Sprays nachlässt, um in dem Sprühmechanismus en richtigen Takt einzustellen, wann dieser das Spray kurz betätigt. 

Bei dieser Methode müsste man zwar ab und zu das Spray wechseln, dieses ist aber nicht teuer und die Idee wäre ebenso mit ein wenig Elektrik/Mechatronik Know-How realisierbar und alltagstauglich, zudem warscheinlich ziemlich leise und gleichzeitig extrem effektiv, da die meisten dieser Sprays Temperaturen von ca. -50 Grad bewirken.

*Vorteile*:
- sehr sehr kalte CPU
- alltagstauglich, da nur Spraywechsel notwendig
- günstiger Unterhalt

*3*:
Man könnte sich ja auch eine günstige Aio-Wakü kaufen, zb. CoolerMaster Seidon 120V, (oder eben eine vernünftige vorhandene), und diese insofern modifizieren, in dem man an den Radiator den in Idee 2 beschriebenen Eisspray-Sprüh-Mechanismus anbringt und somit die Kühlflüssigkeit der Wakü auf einige Minusgrade runterkühlt. Ist dann bei den Aio's nur die Frage, ob die Flüssigkeit und das Material diese Temperaturen aushalten. Oder man sprüht einfach alle paar Sek. selber das Spray drauf, was aber umständlich wäre.

*Vorteile*:
- siehe Idee 2

Was haltet ihr von diesen 3 Ideen? Würdet ihr sowas versuchen zu bauen oder haltet ihr das für Schwachsinn?

Eure Meinungen bitte!


----------



## Stueppi (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Drei ungewöhnliche CPU-Kühl-Ideen*

zu 2:
PCGH in Gefahr Video: Druckluft-Kühlung


Deine Ideen klingen ja erst ganz nett, wenn man aber genauer drüber nachdenkt sind sie unnötig kompliziert und nicht alltagstauglich.
Ständig ein Kühlspray tauschen zu müssen ist viel zu teuer und kompliziert. Kannst es ja gleich prepaid PC nennen. Geht nur wenn man sich Kühlspray leisten kann.


----------



## Driftking007 (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Drei ungewöhnliche CPU-Kühl-Ideen*

zu 1:
gibt es schon bei Youtube und ähnlichem.
Da das Öl in den Kabel "hochklettert" haste das auch irgendwann neben dem Becken


----------



## True Monkey (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Drei ungewöhnliche CPU-Kühl-Ideen*

Google mal nach Kompressorkühlung oder Chiller 

 Beides weitaus effektiver und mitunter Alltagstauglich mal abgesehen von der Lautstärke und Stromverbrauch.


----------



## the.hai (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Drei ungewöhnliche CPU-Kühl-Ideen*

also keine der idee ist günstig und einfach umzusetzen....ganz einfach zu merken, weil es noch keiner gemacht hat^^

grad 2. und 3. werden verdammt teuer mit der zeit

kauf dir sowas: Cooler Express Evaporator: Kompressorkühler bringt Hardware weit unter den Gefrierpunkt

das ist schon energieverschwendung pur^^


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Drei ungewöhnliche CPU-Kühl-Ideen*



werrek schrieb:


> Hi, 3 ungewöhnliche Kühl-Ideen, die mir in den Sinn gekommen sind:
> 
> *1*:
> ...
> ...



Vorteile gegenüber was? "Wakü like" Temperaturen kann ich mit einer Wakü ziemlich einfach haben. Ein Rohr öldicht gegenüber dem Mainboard abzudichten wird dagegen sehr schwer...



> *2*:
> Ihr kennt ja bestimmt diese Eissprays (vom Sport). Davon gibt es welche, deren Flüssigkeit nicht leitet. Welche weiß ich nicht mehr genau.



Für gewöhnlich enthalten diese Sprays unter Druck stehende Gase, die alle nicht leiten. Dass sich unweigerlich bildende Kondenswasser leitet aber immer.



> Bei dieser Methode müsste man zwar ab und zu das Spray wechseln, dieses ist aber nicht teuer und die Idee wäre ebenso mit ein wenig Elektrik/Mechatronik Know-How realisierbar und alltagstauglich, zudem warscheinlich ziemlich leise und gleichzeitig extrem effektiv, da die meisten dieser Sprays Temperaturen von ca. -50 Grad bewirken.
> 
> *Vorteile*:
> - sehr sehr kalte CPU
> ...



Ich weiß nicht, was du als "günstig" bezeichnest, aber für Temperaturen unter 0 (und nicht annähernd -50) wirst du vermutlich alle 5-15 Minuten wechseln müssen. Und leiser als ne Kompressorkühlung wird das ganze mit Sicherheit auch nicht.



> *3*:
> Man könnte sich ja auch eine günstige Aio-Wakü kaufen, zb. CoolerMaster Seidon 120V, (oder eben eine vernünftige vorhandene), und diese insofern modifizieren, in dem man an den Radiator den in Idee 2 beschriebenen Eisspray-Sprüh-Mechanismus anbringt und somit die Kühlflüssigkeit der Wakü auf einige Minusgrade runterkühlt. Ist dann bei den Aio's nur die Frage, ob die Flüssigkeit und das Material diese Temperaturen aushalten. Oder man sprüht einfach alle paar Sek. selber das Spray drauf, was aber umständlich wäre.
> 
> *Vorteile*:
> - siehe Idee 2



Nachteile: Siehe Idee 2.




> Was haltet ihr von diesen 3 Ideen? Würdet ihr sowas versuchen zu bauen oder haltet ihr das für Schwachsinn?



Letzteres. Ganz eindeutig letzteres.


----------



## Superwip (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Drei ungewöhnliche CPU-Kühl-Ideen*



> 1:
> Ihr kennt ja bestimmt die Ölkühlung, wo die Hardware einfach in nem Ölbehälter schwimmt. Wäre es nicht sinnvoll, einfach nur den CPU damit zu kühlen? Man könnte eine Röhre um den CPU auf dem Mainboard anbringen (komplett dicht), wo man Öl reinkippt, die abgeleitete Wärme die ja dann nach oben steigt wird dann durch einen Lüfter aus dem Gehäuse geblasen. So entsteht keine oder fast keine interne Gehäusewärme und man muss nicht durch irgendeine schleimige ..... tauchen um Bauteile auszutauschen (außer CPU). Was haltet ihr davon? Wäre realisierbar und sollte eig funzen.
> 
> Vorteile:
> ...



Ganz klar eine schlechtere Alternative zu einer WaKü.

Öl hat für so eine Lösung gegenüber Wasser schlechtere Eigenschaften und ist so oder so eine gewisse Sauerei.

Auf eine Naturkonvektion des Öls zu vertrauen ist auch etwas naiv, das Öl muss auf jeden Fall zwangsumgewälzt werden.



> 2:
> Ihr kennt ja bestimmt diese Eissprays (vom Sport). Davon gibt es welche, deren Flüssigkeit nicht leitet. Welche weiß ich nicht mehr genau. Dann könnte man doch genau wie bei der Ölidee eine Röhre über dem CPU platzieren, dort eins der nicht leitenden Eissprays mit der Düse nach unten platzieren und einen elektronisch gesteuerten Mechanismus installieren (ans MB angeschlossen), der das Spray alle paar Sekunden betätigt, sodass der CPU damit eingesprüht wird und einfriert. Man müsste nur rausfinden, nach wievielen Sekunden die kühlende Wirkung des Sprays nachlässt, um in dem Sprühmechanismus en richtigen Takt einzustellen, wann dieser das Spray kurz betätigt.
> 
> Bei dieser Methode müsste man zwar ab und zu das Spray wechseln, dieses ist aber nicht teuer und die Idee wäre ebenso mit ein wenig Elektrik/Mechatronik Know-How realisierbar und alltagstauglich, zudem warscheinlich ziemlich leise und gleichzeitig extrem effektiv, da die meisten dieser Sprays Temperaturen von ca. -50 Grad bewirken.
> ...



Tests und theoretische Berechnungen zeigten das es zwar prinzipiell funktioniert der Spray aber mehr oder weniger dauerhaft auf Anschlag "draufgehalten" werden muss was zu einem Verbrauch einer Dose alle paar Minuten führt. Völlig untauglich.



> 3:
> Man könnte sich ja auch eine günstige Aio-Wakü kaufen, zb. CoolerMaster Seidon 120V, (oder eben eine vernünftige vorhandene), und diese insofern modifizieren, in dem man an den Radiator den in Idee 2 beschriebenen Eisspray-Sprüh-Mechanismus anbringt und somit die Kühlflüssigkeit der Wakü auf einige Minusgrade runterkühlt. Ist dann bei den Aio's nur die Frage, ob die Flüssigkeit und das Material diese Temperaturen aushalten. Oder man sprüht einfach alle paar Sek. selber das Spray drauf, was aber umständlich wäre.



Wenn du mit einer All-In-One WaKü einfach tiefe Temperaturen erreichen willst häng den Radiator in einen Behälter mit Wasser und ein paar Einswürfeln (die Eiswürfel regelmäßig tauschen). Durch Zugabe von Salz kann die Temperatur im Behälter unter 0°C gesenkt werden. Das Ethylenglycol-Wasser Gemisch das in All-In-One WaKüs üblicherweise verwendet wird gefriert vermutlich erst zwischen -10°C und -5°C wobei ein Gefrieren zu einer Zerstörung des Kühlers führen kann.

Es sollte offensichtlich sein das auch diese Methode völlig Alltagsuntauglich ist. Kondenswasser kann hier ein Problem sein.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Drei ungewöhnliche CPU-Kühl-Ideen*

Das Glykol-Gemisch wird lange vor dem Durchfrieren Ausflockungen zeigen. Mit verstopftem Kühler steigt die Temperatur dann wieder auf frostsichere Werte


----------



## rabit (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Drei ungewöhnliche CPU-Kühl-Ideen*

Also alle 3 alternativen sind nichts für mich, Spray tauschen mitten beim Zocken? lol.
Ölsauerei habe ich genug beim Auto. Danke.(Pc mal eben auf Lanparty mitnehmen wird auch nicht mehr klappen).
3 Alterntive gefällt mir auch nicht also mach dir weiter Gedanken vieleicht kommst Du ja auf etwas brauchbares.


----------



## bitbowl (7. November 2014)

*AW: Drei ungewöhnliche CPU-Kühl-Ideen*

Alle 3 irgendwie nicht so wirklich alltagstauglich...


----------

